# Palio Cutter



## smknjoecool (Oct 11, 2013)

I just got my Palio and I'm very impressed with the quality and accuracy of this tool! The packaging is even top notch. Here is what you get:






































As you can see from the pictures it comes in very nice protective packaging and has a leather carrying case. This sucker is SHARP! Much sharper than any other cutter I have ever seen. And the tolerances are TIGHT. Especially when you compare it to other cutters. There is no play in the action of the tool at all. The only tiny cosmetic flaw I see are some burrs left over from the molding process. Of course this is cosmetic only and can easily be removed.

I tried to capture the edge of the blades so you could see how sharp it is. Anyway, this is the best money I've spent on cigars in a while and I highly recommend every cigar smoker buy one!


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

Congrats on a sweet product. I just got the Xikar X8 myself. I love the one-bladed cutting. Makes it tremendously easier to cut the cap accurately.


----------



## smknjoecool (Oct 11, 2013)

Sounds like a good one. I haven't looked those up, but I will. 

This has two blades just like a regular cutter but it's two piece construction instead of the normal three piece design like most guillotine cutters. I forgot to mention that it's nice and "heavy". Compared to the regular guillotine I got from Famous-Smoke it's about twice as heavy. Also, I got it from Amazon for $45 shipped to my door.


----------



## thebigk (Jan 16, 2013)

Palio's are the best hands down more FOG's use them then any other


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

I use my Palio more than any other cutter. Cleaner cut for me by far.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

Just do not set it down, it will be gone in sixty seconds.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

_palio rocks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_


----------



## lukem (Apr 5, 2014)

After doing some research on this forum on cutters I wound up buying the Palio as well and love it. I like the case that comes with it so it isn't rattling around with other stuff in my pocket when I'm carrying it.


----------



## smknjoecool (Oct 11, 2013)

I'll have to admit that it seemed a little overpriced...and had a lot of "fan boys" , but now I see why. It really is a well designed tool that is superior to any other that I've used so far. Function over form was the obvious inspiration for this cutter.


----------



## Fid (Apr 10, 2014)

I use done a couple weeks ago and was impressed. I believe it would be worth the price to have.


----------



## Ky70 (Aug 21, 2012)

thebigk said:


> Palio's are the best hands down more FOG's use them then any other


Great cutter but I wouldn't say it's the best hands down. Xikar ZX cuts just as well as does the Caseti cutter. Cuban Crafter perfect cutters are also on par with Palio.


----------



## smknjoecool (Oct 11, 2013)

Have you used all of those cutters including the Palio?


----------



## Ky70 (Aug 21, 2012)

smknjoecool said:


> Have you used all of those cutters including the Palio?


I'm a bit of a cigar accessory nut. I've been using Palio since 2003/2004 (it is a fantastic cutter). I currently own the following cutters:
Palio
Xikar ZX
Xikar Ultra
Xikar VX
Xikar Xi1
Xikar Multi tool
Cuban Crafters Perfect Cutter - Stainless Steel
Cuban Crafters Perfect Cutter - Black Aluminum
Caseti
Visol Balboa 
Visol Magellan


----------



## smknjoecool (Oct 11, 2013)

It's nice to hear opinions from people who actually have experience with a product. It seems like 80% of the time people will base their opinion on someone else's opinion rather than actual experience. So, which are your top 3? Did you already list them? :mrgreen:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

smknjoecool said:


> It's nice to hear opinions from people who actually have experience with a product. It seems like 80% of the time people will base their opinion on someone else's opinion rather than actual experience. So, which are your top 3? Did you already list them? :mrgreen:


1 Palio

2 Palio

3 Palio
:boxing::boxing::boxing::mrgreen::fear:


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

Ky70 said:


> I'm a bit of a cigar accessory nut. I've been using Palio since 2003/2004 (it is a fantastic cutter). I currently own the following cutters:
> Palio
> Xikar ZX
> Xikar Ultra
> ...


I am right there with you, Ken. Got a cigar box full of cutters I rarely use.

I have to say I use the old style CC stainless most of the time. It just seems more like something that would last in my pocket. The Palio gets put out on the table if I expect the rare cigar smoking guest.


----------



## Ky70 (Aug 21, 2012)

smknjoecool said:


> It's nice to hear opinions from people who actually have experience with a product. It seems like 80% of the time people will base their opinion on someone else's opinion rather than actual experience. So, which are your top 3? Did you already list them? :mrgreen:


let me back up say congrats on your cutter!! You will get many years of enjoyment out of it!! i had my Palio 9 years befor i exchanged because the two pieces came apart too easily over time But the cut was still fantastic.

Great question!!
I rate the xikar ZX and Caseti ahead of the Palio because they cut just as well but I prefer the form factors. I prefer the added weight of stainless steel. I love the slimness of the the ZX and love the spring loaded Caseti with its more elegant look.

I wouldn't say anyone my other cutters cut better than the Palio but a few are on par with it so form factor breaks the tie.

Love the CC perfect cutters but the finish on them isnt as good as the others but the function is great. i cant get use to the Xikar ultra and i find It the least easy to get a precise cut. Love the VX vcutter but am reluctant to go out with it as my only cutter because its too much work to open up a cigar with a tight draw. im not much of a scissors guy but the multi tool works well. the Xi1 gives a great cut but the Form factor in use isnt my favorite.

Haven't put the Visol cutters to the test yet.

Edit: I forgot 1 cutter on my original list. I also have a colibri slice. It was a gift I recieved recently and have been surprised how well it has worked so far though due to the rubber pieces on the side, the look isn't my favorite


----------



## Ky70 (Aug 21, 2012)

Fuzzy said:


> I am right there with you, Ken. Got a cigar box full of cutters I rarely use.
> 
> I have to say I use the old style CC stainless most of the time. It just seems more like something that would last in my pocket. The Palio gets put out on the table if I expect the rare cigar smoking guest.


Very cool Fuzzy! I love the weight and cut of the stainless steel perfect cutter.


----------



## smknjoecool (Oct 11, 2013)

I thought these cutters were supposed to handle up to 60 RG? I cut a La Flor de Antilles Toro with it earlier and it wouldn't fit all the way through. Luckily it fit just far enough to cut just the right amount off. I think the cigar is only 52 RG (it seems much larger at it's widest point.) By the way the cigar was much better this time with 5 months on it as opposed to ROTT. Not complex, but had a great classic cigar flavor and smell.


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

Congrats on the Palio.. I love mine.. Be glad u didn't get a Xikar, it would be in the repair shope every other day!


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

Fuzzy said:


> Just do not set it down, it will be gone in sixty seconds.


Lol.. I keep mine attached to the draw string on my cigar caddy!


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

Ky70 said:


> I'm a bit of a cigar accessory nut. I've been using Palio since 2003/2004 (it is a fantastic cutter). I currently own the following cutters:
> Palio
> Xikar ZX
> Xikar Ultra
> ...


Cool story bro!


----------



## Ky70 (Aug 21, 2012)

I can get a 54 in there but anything bigger is to tight. The xikar ZX goes up to 64


smknjoecool said:


> I thought these cutters were supposed to handle up to 60 RG? I cut a La Flor de Antilles Toro with it earlier and it wouldn't fit all the way through. Luckily it fit just far enough to cut just the right amount off. I think the cigar is only 52 RG (it seems much larger at it's widest point.) By the way the cigar was much better this time with 5 months on it as opposed to ROTT. Not complex, but had a great classic cigar flavor and smell.


----------



## smknjoecool (Oct 11, 2013)

I've spent more time with this cutter and I'm still very pleased with it. However, if I smoked large ring/diameter cigars this would not be the best choice. I have attached a pic of a RASS (50 RG Box Pressed) that I cut with it earlier. The cut is as far down from the end of the cap as I could get it. Normally I don't cut that much off, but I wanted to see how well the cutter and cut fared. Plus, I know a lot of guys like to cut just about the entire cap off.









Still a great cutter, but not for anything over 50 RG from what I've seen. Luckily, Robustos and smaller are what I prefer.


----------



## Livinloud5 (Apr 20, 2012)

I had a wood grain Palio last year, for about 30 mins. I guess i cut my cigar and set it on the table at my local B&M, turned my head and it was gone. Sad day...

Still have my trusty Xikar though, going strong for 3 to 4 years. Though i will by another Palio.

Blake.


----------



## smknjoecool (Oct 11, 2013)

You are the second person to mention that they lost one when they were around other cigar smokers. I'll make sure to keep an eye on mine.


----------



## penna stogey (Apr 23, 2014)

Hands quicker than the EYE.....Good that your okay and still smoke'm. Somebody really wanted it bad, will do whatever it take to do so....


----------



## rhounsell (Nov 3, 2013)

Congrats on the new purchase. I love my Palio, I've had quite a few cutters and the Cuban Crafters perfect cutter was my go to until now but I can't seem to stop using my Palio now, absolutely razor sharp and smooth as butter!


----------



## Merovius (Sep 11, 2013)

Ky70 said:


> I rate the xikar ZX and Caseti ahead of the Palio


Been using my Caseti for a while now and I love it.



KcJason1 said:


> Cool story bro!


You act like you own stock in Palio or something...


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

Merovius said:


> Been using my Caseti for a while now and I love it.
> 
> You act like you own stock in Palio or something...


I should... Actually I've had Palio contact me for posting good words about them on the forums.. They sent me free swag for being a happy loyal customer and talking highly of them. Stand up company in my opinion!


----------



## Ky70 (Aug 21, 2012)

KcJason1 said:


> Cool story bro!


Was that sarcasm? Well shucks, I missed it on my initial read. But thanks bro!


----------



## Zenistar (Jun 19, 2006)

I also have a bunch of cutters lying around but really only ever use the Palio if I'm at home, out an about is a different matter - then I tend to use the punch cutter on my pocket knife.


----------



## Merovius (Sep 11, 2013)

Ky70 said:


> Was that sarcasm? Well shucks, I missed it on my initial read. But thanks bro!


Yeah, it was. Pretty immature, antagonistic and completely unnecessary. There are millions of other forums out there to troll and incite the community, there is no place for it here at Puff.


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

Merovius said:


> Yeah, it was. Pretty immature, antagonistic and completely unnecessary. There are millions of other forums out there to troll and incite the community, there is no place for it here at Puff.


Lol.. immature really?.. No..Immature is bragging about owning 20 different cutters.. In a thread about somebody being happy with THEIR PURCHASE of a Palio nonetheless.. Bragging about your 20 cutters adds no real value to this thread.


----------



## TJB (Dec 10, 2012)

Most people are just proud and he wanted to show he has had a lot of cutters to show his experience. Maybe he was just happy to share his experience. What about the long list of wineadors here filled to the brim with pics and all of drawers with a thousand plus dollars of cigars? Is everyone bragging?


----------



## Ky70 (Aug 21, 2012)

KcJason1 said:


> Lol.. immature really?.. No..Immature is bragging about owning 20 different cutters.. In a thread about somebody being happy with THEIR PURCHASE of a Palio nonetheless.. Bragging about your 20 cutters adds no real value to this thread.


That's 11 cutters, 11 (lol). For the record, that post was in response to the OPs direct question about the other cutters I mentioned...and the other cutters were mentioned by me in direct response to an opinion that Palio is the best cutter hands down.

Palio makes great cutters and OP will hopefully get years of use and enjoyment but I think it's helpful to mention (in response to best of the best opinions regarding palio) that there are other cutters on that same level.


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

I love palio, bought one for myself and one for my father. I had two xikars and sold them both, don't like the cut, don't like the CS experience I've had, don't like their lighters, do like their scisiors


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

just read the last page of this thread. Will everyone settle down?


----------



## Ky70 (Aug 21, 2012)

[OT] Loki said:


> just read the last page of this thread. Will everyone settle down?


Just people discussing differences of opinion. But I recognize none of that adds usable content to this thread so maybe a mod can remove these unrelated posts.


----------



## Cigars&GTRs (Jul 21, 2013)

smknjoecool said:


> I've spent more time with this cutter and I'm still very pleased with it. However, if I smoked large ring/diameter cigars this would not be the best choice. I have attached a pic of a RASS (50 RG Box Pressed) that I cut with it earlier. The cut is as far down from the end of the cap as I could get it. Normally I don't cut that much off, but I wanted to see how well the cutter and cut fared. Plus, I know a lot of guys like to cut just about the entire cap off.
> 
> View attachment 49025
> 
> ...


Does anyone else have an opinion on max RG size for this? I smoke up to 54RG at times and wanted to see if I should still be considering a Palio or if I should be going for a Xikar Xi1. Just want a second opinion before I write off the cutter I was planning to buy.


----------



## brazil stogie (Mar 22, 2013)

gonna buy one now!


----------



## Ky70 (Aug 21, 2012)

Cigars>Rs said:


> Does anyone else have an opinion on max RG size for this? I smoke up to 54RG at times and wanted to see if I should still be considering a Palio or if I should be going for a Xikar Xi1. Just want a second opinion before I write off the cutter I was planning to buy.


I tested mine again the other day and was able to get a 56RG up to the shoulder through the cutter opening.


----------



## smknjoecool (Oct 11, 2013)

smknjoecool said:


> I've spent more time with this cutter and I'm still very pleased with it. However, if I smoked large ring/diameter cigars this would not be the best choice. I have attached a pic of a RASS (50 RG Box Pressed) that I cut with it earlier. The cut is as far down from the end of the cap as I could get it. Normally I don't cut that much off, but I wanted to see how well the cutter and cut fared. Plus, I know a lot of guys like to cut just about the entire cap off
> 
> Still a great cutter, but not for anything over 50 RG from what I've seen. Luckily, Robustos and smaller are what I prefer.


I'd like to recant the 50 RG statement as it's very misleading. I've cut up to a 54 RG with no problems. Looking at pics of how some guys cut their cigars it seems that some like to make almost a "straight" cut past the cap and into the body of the cigar. If that's how you normally cut your cigar (similar to the pic I have attached further up in the thread) then you probably won't like the cutter.

If you cut your cigars right around the "shoulder" of the cap like most people then you can probably get up to the 60RG range if you are careful.

...still love this cutter. It's sharp, clean, and cuts like a hot knife through butter!


----------



## Cigars&GTRs (Jul 21, 2013)

Thanks for the responses


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Great cutter! Stand up company! :nod:

Been thinking on dropping some cheese for a Palio lighter.


----------

